# Covering a Cage...



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

SO months ago, i tried to cover a cage with hardware cloth and it was disasterous. It was sharp, i got too cut up, and was concerned theyd get cut too.

I have a big empty bird cage, and want ot make a rat home, but it is too big of bar spacing. I want to cover it for a second cage.

Can anyone give me a guide to covering hte cage so it has smooth edges, ad what to attach it with. Or give me a site thats shows how too.

thanks


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Most people seem to use hardware cloth, on the inside of the cage, placed against the roll, tied down with heavy duty zip ties.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I work with hardware cloth (among other wires) often enough I'm fairly adept at handling them (plus I have thick skin), but I don't have any suggestions for making it easier to handle. Maybe wear thick gloves and long sleeves (and work when it's cool out)? Or have someone help you?


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

yup. gloves, and long sleeves. 

i made the mistake of using neither.. i toughed it out and took the pain, but really i should have used gloves and long sleeves. i staple-gunned the wire to my cage instead if ziptieing it, as the layout of the cage couldnt use zipties. 

also, my ratties have never caught an edge on my cage, even though i am aware of a few here sharper bits here and there. they always climb up and down with no problems and no cuts. i guess they are just more careful than us humans


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

You could go through every wire point that sticks out and cut it off. Thats what I did with my cage. Took forever, got a horrible hand cramp but I didn't want them to get poked.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hardwear cloth or the fencing? Hardwear clith is usually very flimpsy and should stand very well without a frame. Whenever we make a new cage we file the edges down so its human/rat friendly.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Heavy Duty zipties cant e chewed through?

I did cut the edges but there was still some present. I guess filing it down will work.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They can be, certainly. I think most people just replace them when necessary. Wire could could maybe?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

"i toughed it out and took the pain, but really i should have used gloves and long sleeves."

Me too, me too.

But not on the subject of rat cages, more like the subject of chicken egg incubators. The cute little devils of chickies had to go and get eaten a week after I gave them away ><[/size]


----------

